# Tajima 3C1 Error Code Explanation/Fix?



## DeanoB (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Thanks to helpful forum members here, I have managed to fix the B01 and 3D6 errors I was getting on the second-hand TMEX-C1201-S machine I recently purchased.

I now get a green light on the display after the machine starts up which is some sort of progress 

Getting a 3C1 error now however. The only information I can find online states this for that error code:

_Start/Stop Switch Error
The power was turned ON in the state that the stop switch has been accidentally pressed.
_

This description coems from a manual from a different Tajima machine however. It suggests to contact the dealer to fix, which I am trying to avoid the cost of doing as I cannot afford the charge at the moment. Does anyone have any ideas on how to correct this error code? I tried turning on and off the machine multiple times but same error comes up. Is this referring to the RED Emergency Stop Switch?

Any assistance or thoughts appreciated.

Thanks!

Addition - more info found, so adding for purpose of future readers who may have same/similar issue:

According to another TEMX manual - 3C1 indicates _"Contact error of the bar switch or start/stop switch, breakage of the switch harness, or bad connection of the connector"._ Resolution states _"Check the connector and the connecting terminal. Replace the limit switch/switch assembly"_

Given that that ON/OFF switch for the machine appears to be functioning correctly, I am guessing that maybe there is an issue with the emergency stop switch? I will try remove that and check for wire connection issues. Any other comments or thoughts in the interim are welcomed


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you installed the software I sent to you ?


----------



## DeanoB (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi All,

Just advising that this issue has been solved. I had the incorrect system software for the machine. Installed the correct software and all is working as normal (so far!).

Dean


----------



## tiziana (Oct 31, 2019)

DeanoB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just advising that this issue has been solved. I had the incorrect system software for the machine. Installed the correct software and all is working as normal (so far!).
> 
> Dean


Hi, I have the problem of 3C1 error to my Tajima TMEX-901 but I miss the right firmware.
I ask if you could turn to my email: [email protected]
Thanks a lot !


----------



## JE30 (11 mo ago)

DeanoB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just advising that this issue has been solved. I had the incorrect system software for the machine. Installed the correct software and all is working as normal (so far!).
> 
> Dean



Hi Dean,

I know that this is an old thread, but I have just run into this issue. Where did you get the correct software?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marketingonmainst (8 mo ago)

Interested as well, just now having same issue with 3C1


----------

